# Elektra and Red Rover have a litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Elektra is a black tricolor, Rover is a pied red satin buck. This is my first litter towards producing yellow/red tricolors again.

These babies are about eight days old.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking litter! Congratulations! :mrgreen:


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww, I love the chocolate one that has a band around its belly! So cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Is one of these a tricolor?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

EM: yes


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the one in the top right of the last pic, where it has a nice chocolate colouring before what looks like a band of white, and then a faded rump 
Lots of dutch-like markings in there... would be good if you wanted to make a tri dutch  (you got the idea into my head now haha)
Lovely bunch though, keep us updated!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

NICE litter :shock: i am in love ... the tri's are just wonderful, and the dutch <3


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

moustress, do you have new pictures? I love looking at your mice, they are so pretty.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I like that tricolour! So cute. Your mice are always especially healthy. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad you like my photos.

I rarely post photos of mousies with health issues, though. I have a large mousery, so I see a wide range of health problems that requite attention. I've been doing this long enough that I rarely am at a loss for methods of dealing with those problems. I just don't want anyone to get the idea that meeces, including mine, are free of health issues.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe you should post a thread showing the different kinds of illnesses that can pop up for new users.  I'm sure it would help a lot of people! I know mice aren't free of illness, and that can be a misconception formed by all of the pictures of healthy, beautiful mice here!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Thinking about tri Dutch, would you want same-color cheek patches with other-color rump or would you want opposite-color cheek patches with a rump that's half/half colors?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

MS: One can search the Health section of this forum and get all the info...for any one breeder to compile all the info would be an invitation to trouble, as if one were a veterinarian dispensing advice. It would invite legal problems, and one therefore does not do this. One sometimes says what one has done for any individual case in one's own personal experience, but to take it the extent you suggest would be problematic. And it would be a lot of work. There are sites with info on mouse health issues, with advice given by qualified professionals. I'll see if I can get a link to put up in here.

Here's one; the other link I had is no longer working.

http://www.radil.missouri.edu/info/dora ... /mouse.htm

Laigaie: My ideal tricolor Dutch would have black on one cheek, chocolatey brown on the other cheek, and a rich beige on the rump. Not a tri but a quad color....I'm presuming that in shows well marked tricolors with more than two shades of the color will not be penalized. Otherwise, I guess chocolatey brown on the rump as well.

In either case, if figure it would be darn near impossible to achieve, geez, even good Dutch in one color are very, very hard to produce, It would be either a penultimate challenge or a pure coincidence and not any other thing in the middle.


----------

